# Need crew for 01/05/2022



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Need one fisherman for this Wednesday. Offshore for Vermilion and grouper.
Share expense on 24’ Release, twin 150 Yamahas.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Bump for ya. I think we'll be out at the edge.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Isn’t grouper closed 🤔


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Meh
Rules Smules


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

We expect a full report on the trip.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I know this will be a shocker to many, but there are different kinds of groupers besides Gags.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Amen


----------

